# Tobacco prices again !



## kw60 (May 12, 2012)

Golden Virginia is nowhere to be found and have been recalled. This I bet will be due to another price hike !!!


----------



## BodgieMcBodge (Mar 8, 2013)

Why not grow and process your own as some, my dad, have been doing for years?


----------



## azoreseuropa (Nov 10, 2013)

Awesome. I hope that they continue to raise the price for it. No offensive but we cares and we want people not to smoke the tobacco. Of course, in air is still polluting and such on. 

Here in America, they raise the price here in Florida and it cost about 6-7 dollars a pack of cigarettes!


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I bought a Vapourizer about 2 weeks ago and haven't missed cigarettes at all..... much cheaper, healthier, less smelly and with luck, I'll have quit totally within a few months. 

And there's nothing that's more sanctimonious than an ex smoker! LOL!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## azoreseuropa (Nov 10, 2013)

travelling-man said:


> I bought a Vapourizer about 2 weeks ago and haven't missed cigarettes at all..... much cheaper, healthier, less smelly and with luck, I'll have quit totally within a few months.
> 
> And there's nothing that's more sanctimonious than an ex smoker! LOL!!!!!!!!!!


Congratulations.

I was an ex smoker for 6 years.. Now about more than 12 years smoker free!!

How ? An old fashion -- cold turkey and I got bad strep at the time. Perfectly timer and I quit! Yay!


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I quit for 13 years but still went back to it eventually....... then smoked for about 8 years until recently giving up with the vapouriser.


----------



## azoreseuropa (Nov 10, 2013)

travelling-man said:


> I quit for 13 years but still went back to it eventually....... then smoked for about 8 years until recently giving up with the vapouriser.


No kidding ? It was hard, I know. After I got better from strep throat and got cold turkey and I decided to smoked again but I cannot handle it. So, I decided to stop and here I am. I still like to smell the smoke, to be honest, but no desired at all.


----------

